# WANTED: Aquatic Turtle Mazuri?



## lori12386 (Nov 16, 2012)

I know people on here sell Mazuri for Torts, but is there anyone that sells it for aquatics?


----------



## dannel (Nov 16, 2012)

Are you looking for a seller or where to buy?


----------



## lori12386 (Nov 16, 2012)

dannel said:


> Are you looking for a seller or where to buy?



I guess either would work? I have found some expensive websites... lol


----------



## dmmj (Nov 16, 2012)

I use trout chow for my water turtles, most bait shops sell it.


----------



## dannel (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry, i thought i saw it at PetSmart, I guess I was wrong.


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Nov 16, 2012)

I sell it from our site.


----------



## lori12386 (Nov 16, 2012)

theTurtleRoom said:


> I sell it from our site.



I clicked your logo... But i dont understand the site. I dont see any products for sale?




dmmj said:


> I use trout chow for my water turtles, most bait shops sell it.



I saw catfish and a believe trout chow at Tractor Supply. I was wondering if that was good for them...


----------



## Tim/Robin (Nov 16, 2012)

I have some here. I buy it by the 25lb bag. My Redfoots LOVE it. I have never sold any but I could if you needed some. PM me and we can work out details.


----------



## lori12386 (Nov 16, 2012)

Tim/Robin said:


> I have some here. I buy it by the 25lb bag. My Redfoots LOVE it. I have never sold any but I could if you needed some. PM me and we can work out details.



They eat the aquatic mazuri?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 16, 2012)

I have been using the catfish diet( from tractor supply) for a couple years now for a variety of water turtles and have no complaints from the turtles or me about it. The box turtles even eat it, when moistened.


----------



## lori12386 (Nov 17, 2012)

Len said:


> I have been using the catfish diet( from tractor supply) for a couple years now for a variety of water turtles and have no complaints from the turtles or me about it. The box turtles even eat it, when moistened.



Cool. I will have to try it then my seven large turtles will eat it for sure. Not sure how big the pellets are for the babies. But thats ok. I will check on it today.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Nov 17, 2012)

Isnt trout chow bait?


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Nov 17, 2012)

lori12386 said:


> theTurtleRoom said:
> 
> 
> > I sell it from our site.
> ...



On the main menu you'll see "Availability". Then under that is food.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Nov 17, 2012)

lori12386 said:


> They eat the aquatic mazuri?



Yep!! It is their animal protein source. Some people use dried cat food, we use turtle mazuri. Our boxies and spengleri love it too.


----------



## EricIvins (Nov 17, 2012)

Personally, I've found Turtle Mazuri to be overpriced compared to other Mazuri diets........I use Mazuri Crocodilian, along with Aquamax dense 4000 and different types of wheat germ pellets depending on species being fed........For the price of a 25lb bag of Mazuri, you can get 50lbs of Aquamax that is comparable in every way to Mazuri Turtle........


----------



## lori12386 (Nov 18, 2012)

EricIvins said:


> Personally, I've found Turtle Mazuri to be overpriced compared to other Mazuri diets........I use Mazuri Crocodilian, along with Aquamax dense 4000 and different types of wheat germ pellets depending on species being fed........For the price of a 25lb bag of Mazuri, you can get 50lbs of Aquamax that is comparable in every way to Mazuri Turtle........



Thanks for the input. It is a lot more then tort mazuri....


----------



## ascott (Nov 18, 2012)

The two RESs here love the regular tort mazuri....BUUUUT, you can not just drop it in for them----I hold a piece and they come up and take it---swim about a bit till it is moist and then darn near swallow it....lol


----------



## lori12386 (Nov 18, 2012)

ascott said:


> The two RESs here love the regular tort mazuri....BUUUUT, you can not just drop it in for them----I hold a piece and they come up and take it---swim about a bit till it is moist and then darn near swallow it....lol



Ha. I could see the whole tank clouding up too! Lol


----------



## ascott (Nov 18, 2012)

> Ha. I could see the whole tank clouding up too! Lol



If you just drop them into the tank then oh yeah...ABSOOOOLUTELY


----------

